# Coding for UTI



## abill_423 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I've been staring at my ICD-9 book too long. I have a patient that went to the lab for a urinalysis. The urine was infected so it reflexed to culture. The culture is being denied for medical necessity. I have resubmitted the claim with additional diagnosis code 599.0 for the UTI. Need an additional code for the organism. The urine is growing "citrobacter amalonaticus". Would you use code 041.89 to identify this organism? I can't find anything else that fits.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 18, 2009)

Since citrobacter amalonaticus is bacterial, that does appear to be your best fit. Anyone else?

Also...

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/editorial/content/editorial.aspx?CC=113789


----------



## abill_423 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the article. Very helpful.


----------

